# New Mark Bugs RDA



## Stephen (22/8/16)

THE NEW MARKBUGS CREATION - CHARM!
MarkBugs is marking the beginning of a new series of innovatory products with CHARM, the breaking new 21 mm stainless steel ATOMISER, that has unique features and a special design, with top cap as radiator for heat diffusin , that makes it adaptable and functional in 2 different ways: 
Bottom feeding or Dripper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spydro (22/8/16)

It will be very well made. 

But I already have 6 Chalice III's and a Chalice II that I don't use, nor the 6 new Reos I bought to run them on. 
(So I am not interested in it at all.)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (22/8/16)

Precision workmanship from Mark Bugs. This looks like a winner. Out of stock.


----------

